
Ask HN: Best IRC client for Mac? - josh-wrale
I found an old thread on this[1], but it&#x27;s from five years ago. Anything new and&#x2F;or better out there now?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=642193
======
joemaller1
Because links are hard.

LimeChat: [http://limechat.net/mac/](http://limechat.net/mac/)

Textual: [http://www.codeux.com/textual/](http://www.codeux.com/textual/)

Colloquy: [http://colloquy.info/](http://colloquy.info/)

WeeChat: [http://weechat.org/](http://weechat.org/)

IRCCloud: [https://irccloud.com](https://irccloud.com) (web-based,
invite/beta)

I've been using Colloquy, but I'm open to trying other apps.

------
jachee
Call me old-school:

iTerm2 + SSH to my VPS + screen + irssi

It's my client for _ALL_ my OSes, and it's consistent/persistent across them.
:)

------
zachlatta
I've really been enjoying [https://irccloud.com](https://irccloud.com)

------
SamReidHughes
It's Textual, unless somebody is willing to testify otherwise. Textual is
infinitely better than LimeChat, in particular. It's probably better than
Colloquy, if only because I tried Colloquy but now I'm using Textual. XChat
Aqua is buggy and broken.

~~~
irpwnu2
What is it about Textual that makes it better than others?

~~~
SamReidHughes
LimeChat is basically a UI disaster. I ended up hating it whenever I wanted to
search the comment history. I have never been annoyed by Textual. It's just
nice. I haven't used Colloquy recently enough to remember, but there was
something about it that made me switch away. XChat Aqua would be missing
random characters from users' names in the user list.

~~~
irpwnu2
Yeah that definitely sounds like a major problem.

------
citruspi
I normally use weechat on a server for a persistent connection, but I've been
playing around with ZNC on the server and Textual on my local machine.

Of the two, I've had a better experience with weechat.

------
ncr0
Textual is really good. Colloquy can bridge session to mobile client. Irssi is
pr0 and 1337

------
bgar
I run znc on my server and connect to it using weechat from my mba.

------
itg
I use Limechat

------
raginbajin
Limechat

------
illbert
Textual

------
tekknolagi
I love `irssi` :D

